# Middle Fork Invasive Species Implementation



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Received from UtahRafters. I have no information other than what I'm passing on third hand. -AH



> -----Original Message-----
> From: utahrafters On Behalf Of Bunny
> Sent: Tuesday, June 14, 2011 6:56 PM
> To:
> ...


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

A clean raft is a good raft! Last year we had a boat inspection just outside of Lewiston.They where very thourough.I don't know about other states,in oregon I pay for 7 invasive spiecies stickers(the cost is added to my boat regisrtations) I buy 1 for Idaho.Then I have to pay for another one for my paddle/ore boats in Oregon.I have never seen a zebra mussel but I can tell you that the Willamette has some kind of terrestrials that are awful.The sea weed in the upper willamette sucks! So I hope my contribuitions to the prevention of invasive species helps kick that crap back to asia! I think most of the launch ramps will have inspection stations in the near future.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

There is a check station less than a 1/4 mile from my house. I get checked all the time and the boys know me by name. A couple tips. First, lamanate the sticker and punch a hole through the plastic and zip tie it to your boat. If you know you will hit a check station. Get as much gear out of your boat as possible. Wipe down the boat with a towel and remove all trash and vegatation from the boat. If you can, remove all rope from the boat. 303 your boat and you'll be good to go. If your boat is dusty or muddy from the transporting, you must clean it first. Smile and thank the inspectors and everything will be fine.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

So the feds (Forest Service) are beginning to implement/enforce state laws in ID?

I'm all for keeping invasive species from waterways, but I am pretty sure that rafts, and ecspecially catarafts (no bailing floors with cervasses) are the problem. I'd like to know of one instance where a whitewater kayak has been harboring mollusks. Could a kayak forgo the check if they seal launch the boundary boat ramp? That would scrape off all things on the bottom.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

dgosn said:


> So the feds (Forest Service) are beginning to implement/enforce state laws in ID?
> 
> I'm all for keeping invasive species from waterways, but I am pretty sure that rafts, and ecspecially catarafts (no bailing floors with cervasses) are the problem. I'd like to know of one instance where a whitewater kayak has been harboring mollusks. Could a kayak forgo the check if they seal launch the boundary boat ramp? That would scrape off all things on the bottom.


FS will not write tickets for not having stickers. They will not call the popo and have you arrested. They just wont let you on the river until your boat is clean and complient. The FS is mostly looking for vegatation. We have all kinds of nasty weeds that grow in lakes. its about more then just bearded clams you know??


----------

